# Hoyt Aspen?



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Would make a great fingers bow if it has the accu-wheel and either the Contender limb, or the LX Pro limbs. This will give you a 45" or longer ata, a good forgiving brace height, and no finger pinch. I owned a Aspen with the XT2000 limbs and command cams. That bow was 39.5" ata and I shot it with a release and it was super nice bow. Had a Hoyt Stratus Plus I shot years ago with fingers at around 44" ata and it was super smooth much like the Aspen will be.




Manhunter50 said:


> Any of you guys shot/shoot the Hoyt Aspen? I'm looking for a stable, forgiving bow for indoor shooting - with fingers, of course - and have an opportunity to pick one up at a reasonable price. I haven't shot a Hoyt (regularly) in almost 20 years.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

had a 1999 with carbon+4 limbs and a 2000 with lx pro limbs , both were very good shooters , actually liked the 99 model limbs the best , just wish I couldve controled my TP when I had them to see what they were really capable of ...... shot my best tourny score with it 299/52 bowhunter fsl, actually that is the best score I ever shot fingers ..... dang TP has taken me into the cellar  

I apologize for digressing  , back to your question , I think the Aspen would make an excellent indoor bow for you , not real fast but very accurate and consistent


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I had the carbon Plus 4 limbs on my Stratus Plus as well. Stratus Plus, Aspen, Oasis, Reflex Caribou, and Pro-tec would all make great finger bows just to name a few off the top of my head.



ia bhtr said:


> had a 1999 with carbon+4 limbs and a 2000 with lx pro limbs , both were very good shooters , actually liked the 99 model limbs the best , just wish I couldve controled my TP when I had them to see what they were really capable of ...... shot my best tourny score with it 299/52 bowhunter fsl, actually that is the best score I ever shot fingers ..... dang TP has taken me into the cellar
> 
> I digress  , back to your question , I think the Aspen would make an excellent indoor bow for you , not real fast but very accurate and consistent


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I had an Aspen with LXPro limbs and Accuwheels and it was a super bow. I became a little frustrated in not being able to find a 2-piece bow quiver for it or replacement grip. The Aspen is old enough that these parts were no longer available. My bow had a rubber grip that wanted to peel off. I wound up using sports tape to keep it in place. I'm now shooting Hoyt Protecs with XT4000 and XT3000 limbs and now they are no longer being made.


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Ditto here*

I had one an LX with accu wheels. Great shooting, loved that bow. I did trade it in though, when I bought my FITA recurve. Only occasionally regret that decision.

GregS


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds like a good indoor finger bow see if you can shoot it first and find out. A good finger bow is a good finger bow,It does not matter what it says on the makers name plate.


----------



## B Johnson (Dec 19, 2006)

I shoot a 2000 model Aspen with XT 2000 limbs. I am by no means a finger shooter bow expert but I have enjoyed this bow. I am shopping for a newer model finger bow with a little more speed but I will not be disappointed if in the end I end up where I am right now.


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

I own and use a 1999 model with accuwheels and solid glass Contender limbs. A great hunting bow. I've taken many deer with the bow. I would be interested in buying another for back up and parts. ( 45" a.t.a., R.H., 50-60 # limbs)


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I hate to be the only dark cloud, but an Aspen was the last new Hoyt I've owned. I named it the asprin because it always gave me a headache. I had one with carbon plus limbs and accuwheel. I just never figured this bow out. I guess a lot of people did, I just wasn't smart enough I guess. I didn't like the grip, nor did I like the cable guard that couldn't be adjusted. Finally just gave it away..


----------



## luckyhit (Dec 8, 2006)

I've got a Aspen w/ contender limbs, 46" ata. It must be from about '98. It has energy wheels. I don't know enough about the different wheels that Hoyt offered at different times to say what model or generation they are.

Its a good shooting bow. I like wheels on a finger bow. But, the valley is really long and not too smooth on this one. I don't shoot the bow as well as I have shot some mild cam bows. A friend has a Hoyt Oasis Merridian, also with wheels. But the valley on his bow is much cleaner.

The riser is just perfect for me. Shoot the one that you are looking at, see if you like it. If you like the feel of the draw cycle, everything else is great.


----------



## TJ Mason (Mar 25, 2004)

I finger-shoot with a 2000 or 2001 (not sure which) Aspen with LX Pro limbs and Command cams. It's a lovely bow and ideal for finger shooting. Only downside is that being a twin-cam, you need to keep an eye on the timing of the cams and have the timing adjusted occasionally.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

Manhunter50 said:


> Any of you guys shot/shoot the Hoyt Aspen? I'm looking for a stable, forgiving bow for indoor shooting - with fingers, of course - and have an opportunity to pick one up at a reasonable price. I haven't shot a Hoyt (regularly) in almost 20 years.


i shoot instictive
great 3 d bow , made me win lots of shoots
good hunting bow
got some deer , but now , after watching the new bows , this feel noisy and terribly slow , also repleasment grips are hard to come by 
mine as the middle speed cam ,axle to axle 46", about 1998
plan to buy a vectrix , paralel limb . if i cant handle it becouse of the shortness , may try release for the first time in my archer life (12 years )


----------

